

Space Solar Power System - motters
http://www.usef.or.jp/english/f3_project/ssps/f3_ssps.html

======
jasonkester
This is a good example of why technical people need to learn how to write.

I made it through that entire paper, looking at all the diagrams, and nowhere
could I find an answer to whether the system they're proposing is supposed to
beam power from space to the ground, or from the ground up into space.

That's something they need to put in the first paragraph.

"The Big Confusing Acronym (BCM) project is a proposal to do [seven word
description of what your thing does]." Make sure your reader is on the same
page, _Then_ tell him about your progress in putting together a working
committee and how many MW you'll generate in phase 2.

------
KevBurnsJr
This seems like a pretty huge installation to put into GEO (geosynchronous
orbit). Seems like space junk could be a big problem.

~~~
ngvrnd
That can be used to justify funding for the Laser Broom.

------
bld
For an overdose of information on this topic, see:

<http://www.nss.org/settlement/ssp/>

------
citrik
It's odd to use the word "baseline" when the power output hits zero two times
a day.

~~~
jws
The platforms are oriented toward Earth so they present edgewise to the sun
twice a day and have a rectified sin wave power output as a result. The
solution to that is to have three platforms, offset by about 60 degrees each.
Then the sum of your power outputs is mostly flat. (Or to use mirrors like the
article mentions, but I have to wonder if the cost of a mirror in
geostationary orbit is any different than the cost of a solar cell.)

Another problem is that for several months of the year, around the equinoxes,
the satellites will be eclipsed by the earth for up to an hour or so each day.
The mighty Goog presents this article that will tell you all about it:
<http://celestrak.com/columns/v04n09/>

I think as long as you have multiple satellites spread over more than one
timezone and an electric grid this problem can be mitigated.

-EOM-

I must append with my obligatory warning: Any nation which can put such a huge
power delivery system in orbit would have to ask itself "Given the relatively
minor changes to transmitters to make this thing into a giant aimable phased
array at frequencies dangerous to humans, and the vast sum of money we are
spending anyway: Surely it would be a negligent use of resources _not_ to
build in the secret death-ray capability."

Where I live we have developed a marvelous capacity for thinking the
unthinkable. You don't want us to hasve space based solar power.

~~~
arethuza
If any country did install a dual purpose solar-power-station /death-beam-
installation I would imagine most other countries would simply make sure they
have the ability to shoot these things down. It's not like they would be
particularly easy to defend.

So can we _not_ start silly arms races by _not_ creating new classes of
unnecessary strategic weapons - we are still trying to get rid of the last
lot.

